# Interior creaks, squeaks, and rattles...they will happen



## sderfiny (Sep 19, 2011)

When I first got my 2011 CC I was amazed how quiet the interior was. After about 22,000 miles, however, the sounds began. They are now so bad I almost hate driving this car. Sure, someone will say NO car is perfectly silent, just turn up the radio, get softer/comfort tires, or bring it in to VW and complain...Hell, that's what I was saying 5,000 miles ago! I thought everyone complaining about these noises was just being picky and thinking too much about it or perhaps they just have bad luck and got a crappy CC. Well that's me now, haha. Even with the car completely empty of possible objects to rattle around (regardless of a hot or cold day for those of you thinking expansion/contraction) the coin tray, glove box, whole front dash, both B-pillars, center console, and head liner creak and rattle constantly even while on smooth roads. These aren’t just subtle creaks but rather obnoxious noises, only which a few of dissipate temporarily when pressed very firmly on. This car honestly sounds like an old wooden ship (enter Anchorman joke…great movie btw). A VW technician and a car audio center (Dynamat specialists) both said the sounds are too deep to cover and are unfortunately "just part of the package". Although I'm certain some whack-job on the forum with enough duct tape and spray foam will argue otherwise. Kind of embarrassing considering how much a CC costs when even a crappy entry level Kia would have been quieter. Even friends with older cars riding in the CC can't help but mention the sounds.

Anyways, I do realize we have discussed such issues in previous threads....http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4937898-Rattle-is-Driving-Me-Nuts....Any-thoughts. Although I still love my CC and think it’s a damn hot car (still hotter than 2013), just thought I'd warn others before buying this first release of the CC in hopes VW decides to address seating plastic parts together more carefully in future CC’s. My rant is done, good day!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, my 2010 CC was completly silent till it had about 8000 miles on it, then the creaks, ticks, pops, and rattles started. It seems the CC chassis/frame/unibody goes to sh*t, like an old Chrysler. This really has pissed me off, as one of the biggest reasons I like German cars is for their stout rigid chassis and good road handling.......the CC is a major disapointment...wished I never bought one.


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

_ the coin tray, glove box, whole front dash, both B-pillars, center console, and head liner creak and rattle constantly even while on smooth roads. These aren’t just subtle creaks but rather obnoxious noises, only which a few of dissipate temporarily when pressed very firmly on_

I agree with you on this but i would say ur lucky you reached 22k miles before u hit the rattle jackpot but its just 1800 miles on my car and I was awarded the package for free  , . When I test drove the car it had all the plastic on wheels and doors etc as it just came from the houston port so couldnt notice the sound effects but I did mention to the salesman at that time but then couldnt disagree with him abt the outer dressings. 
Also agree I love the looks of my CC ( looks much better than a BMW 3 series) and yes ACHTUNG VW !!!! fix this issues please so the future buyer can get a better looking and less sounding car


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

It's probably luck-of-the-draw. Mine's been silent for 40,000 miles with the exception of the winter-time dash rattle that dissipates as the car warms up. You must have a Friday car.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

When my GTI was a lemon my uncle (worked at mercedes in germany) asked why i bought a Monday car. Monday car because they were still tipsy from the weekend. If there are Friday cars too, that makes 2/5 of the work week prone to ****ty build.


----------



## rkeon (May 11, 2008)

Last time I complained my advisor told me that I needed to reevaluate my expectations...told me I should have bought another Audi and not a VW. I'm still saving that one for my next call to VWoA


----------



## alexjs1 (Dec 13, 2009)

rkeon said:


> Last time I complained my advisor told me that I needed to reevaluate my expectations...told me I should have bought another Audi and not a VW. I'm still saving that one for my next call to VWoA


That reminds me of the time when I bought a Mercury Cougar (yes, dumb decision #1). It had a really bad high-speed shimmy - which was obviously a tire-balance problem - but the service manager said that's just the way some cars are. Took it elsewhere, got a high-speed balance and the problem disappeared. What a knucklehead.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

S WORD said:


> When my GTI was a lemon my uncle (worked at mercedes in germany) asked why i bought a Monday car. Monday car because they were still tipsy from the weekend. If there are Friday cars too, that makes 2/5 of the work week prone to ****ty build.


You're joking right?


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you had the absolute joy of the "spray lubricant" they douse all over the trunk seams? You dont know nirvana until they spray that stuff on your car as a "fix" and you cant sit inside the cockpit because of the horrible smell for 4 days...they will tell you that the smell is normal also.

My service guy told me that this car will never be as quiet as what my expectations are. My buddies 2011 Chevy Silverado LT is several levels quieter than my CC. After more than half a dozen visits for the same noise, I now get the "can not duplicate" response....

Maybe acceptable for the base CC, but it's far from OK on a $40k car. All I can tell you is to lawyer up.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

im at 11K miles and mine squeals too... its quite sad, but whatever. 

mine squeaks when I take off at a light, or take a turn. I feel like this chassy is so soft, body can move around or something.


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

I as well have a rattle going on. Only mine seems to be coming from somewhere around the the two passenger doors or b-pillar. I ask the service guy about it when I called about the DSG update. You could hear his "crap, another one" tone the moment I mentioned it. Any ideas?


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

my March 2009 Lux is still quiet at 49,000 miles.

there is obviously some luck involved


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

S WORD said:


> When my GTI was a lemon my uncle (worked at mercedes in germany) asked why i bought a Monday car. Monday car because they were still tipsy from the weekend. If there are Friday cars too, that makes 2/5 of the work week prone to ****ty build.


Mercedes suck


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

CC U L8TR said:


> Mercedes suck


X2


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

CC U L8TR said:


> Mercedes suck





Sammzway said:


> X2



Translation: I cant afford one.

.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

wwittman said:


> my March 2009 Lux is still quiet at 49,000 miles.
> 
> there is obviously some luck involved


Not luck. It's location. The crappier the roads, the more rattle you get and sooner. In Florida, the roads are smooth. There is no winter thaw, so no potholes. 

Are you in a northern or southern state?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

f.rizzo said:


> Translation: I cant afford one.
> 
> .


Yeah, I really can't afford one, but I can afford mods on my car :screwy:

You can lease a c class for $349 a month, Im pretty sure people are paying that much on their CC's


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

f.rizzo said:


> Translation: I cant afford one.
> 
> .


I can't afford a Benz which is why I have a $42k JEEP, $35K CC and a $62k JEEP SRT8 (delivery date Jan 9th and pics to follow cuz i knowwwww you guys love pix :laugh. You're right sucks to be poor, I hate myself.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> im at 11K miles and mine squeals too... its quite sad, but whatever.
> 
> mine squeaks when I take off at a light, or take a turn. I feel like this chassy is so soft, body can move around or something.


 Talk to your dealer. I had creaking and popping on roads that weren't completely that were noticeable at low speeds, but they went away. At about 12k, they came back after that plastic trim on the trunk lid was replaced. Dealer spent several hours locating the source and now no creaking or popping. They supposedly had to FedEx in some special lubricant (?).


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine is loud as balls. Started at about 5,000 miles. 2012 CC.


----------

